# Electronic Arts - kein Interesse an HD-Remakes



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Electronic Arts - kein Interesse an HD-Remakes*

					Klare Worte im Interview mit IGN: laut EA-Chief Operating Officer Peter Moore kommen HD-Remakes bei Electronic Arts nicht in die Tüte, sie zeugen laut seiner Aussage nämlich nur davon, dass einem die Ideen ausgegangen sind. So will man lieber neue Ideen vorantreiben und hätte keine Zeit, an Remakes zu arbeiten.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Electronic Arts - kein Interesse an HD-Remakes*


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2015)

"Bei den ganzen  Spielen, dem großen Portfolio an geistigem Eigentum den wir besitzen,  wüssten wir gar nicht, woher wir die Zeit nehmen sollten, das alles neu  zu machen. Unsere Firma will lieber neue Sachen vorantreiben"

Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden - wenn die neuen Sachen wenigstens besser als die alten wären.


----------



## Velloc (18. Oktober 2015)

Welches Spiel auch? dem großen Portfolio   Die lügen wie gedrückt haben nur keine Klassiker so wie Resi 1 wo es sich lohnt .
Fifa machen die doch oft auch nicht mehr als an der Grafik minimal zu schrauben quasi HD Remake vom Vorjahr


----------



## BikeRider (18. Oktober 2015)

Na und ?  Ist dann halt so. Die HD-Remakes werden sicherlich Origin voraussetzen. Daher ist mir das eh Schnuppe.  Ich spiele lieber mein "altes" NFS Most Wanted, welches ohne Origin läuft.


----------



## zicco93 (18. Oktober 2015)

Was ist das denn bitte für Quatsch?
Andere Unternehmen "editieren" z.B. ein 15 Jahre altes Spiel und machen mit wenig Aufwand ein tolles "neues" Spiel daraus, das mehr Spaß macht als die neuen Spiele von EA.
Das ist doch nicht schlimm solange ein gewisses Maß an Qualität vorhanden ist und man die Fans zufrieden stellt.


Meine persönlichen Bedenken hätte ich eher dass man die Erwartungen wegen eines zu guten Klassikers nicht erreichen/übertreffen kann.
Genau das weiß der COO von EA auch und die haben diesen Fehler ja mit Dungeon Keeper schon begangen und jetzt bestimmt die Hosen voll wegen weiteren Shitstorms.


----------



## IronAngel (18. Oktober 2015)

ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch nicht welches EA Spiel ein HD Remake würdig wäre.


----------



## Neoterror (18. Oktober 2015)

Der Grund ist EA kann an HD Remakes nichts verdienen. Denn die Ideen sind EA bei einigen Titeln schon lange aus gegangen siehe aktuell Need for Speed



IronAngel schrieb:


> ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch nicht welches EA Spiel ein HD Remake würdig wäre.



ganz klar Mass Effect


----------



## RawMangoJuli (18. Oktober 2015)

was soll man da sagen

EA halt


----------



## BenGun_ (18. Oktober 2015)

HD Käufer - Kein Interesse an Electronic Arts


----------



## rv112 (18. Oktober 2015)

Warum kommt dann das nächste NFS raus?


----------



## Velloc (18. Oktober 2015)

Mass effect ist zu neu geht doch noch klar mit downsampling und sweet Fx finde ich.


----------



## tochan01 (18. Oktober 2015)

na ist doch klar: für ein "HD" remake kann man ja auch nur einen Buget preis verlangen, weil sich die leute sonst veräppelt vorkommen. Dann doch lieber für das gleiche Geld eine lieblose vortsetzung eines klassikers / neues games  hinrotzen als vollpreistitel... ^^


----------



## bootzeit (18. Oktober 2015)

Och gegen so nen NfS Porsche oder Underground in vernünftiger zeitgemäßer Optik hätte ich nichts einzuwenden .


----------



## Decrypter (18. Oktober 2015)

> Officer Peter Moore kommen HD-Remakes bei Electronic Arts nicht in die  Tüte, sie zeugen laut seiner Aussage nämlich nur davon, dass einem die  Ideen ausgegangen sind. So will man lieber neue Ideen vorantreiben und  hätte keine Zeit, an Remakes zu arbeiten.



Öhm.....das soll im Umkehrschluss heißen, das man voll neuer Ideen steckt ?
OK.... Wie die dann aussehen, das sieht man dann an den zahlreichen letzten Releases, die eigentlich nichts anderes waren, als die xten-Aufgüsse von Games, die anno dazumal erschienen sind.


Wo sie aber wirklich Ideen haben,  kann man daran sehen, das sie immer neue Wege finden, ihre Kunden abzuzocken, zu gängeln und zu drangsalieren und wie sie es immer wieder aufs Neue schaffen, Entwicklerstudios einzuverleiben und am Anschluss kaputt zu machen. Beispiele gibts da wie Sand am Meer.

F.... You EA !


----------



## nudelhaus (18. Oktober 2015)

gute nachrichten, je weniger EA sich in spielen einmischt.. umso besser sind die spiele bzw. bleiben spiele.


----------



## Vhailor (18. Oktober 2015)

Selten so einen Sch* gelesen. Andererseits...wen wunderts. Es ist ein Statement von EA. Wüsste nicht, dass die jemals was gesagt hätten, das Sympathien hervorruft. Das scheint bei denen echt zum Stellenprofil eines jeden MA zu gehören.

Zumal man ja echt lachen muss, bei so einer bekloppten Aussage. EA hab ich zumindest noch nie mit Ideenreichtum verbunden. Schaun wir uns mal das Portfolio an:
Battlefield 1-137
NFS 1-512 (davon die letzten 499 Iterationen für die Tonne)
Fifa 1612 bis ans Ende aller Tage
Fußball Manager
NHL
Die Sims 1-12538 (inkl. aller DLCs)

Stimmt...da erkennt man förmlich all die sprudelnden Ideen in dem Laden . Das Ideenreichste kam noch von zugekauften Studios. Ich vermute mal, dass EA dann aber auch nichts Kreatives beigesteuert hat.

edit: zu den HD-Remakes...wüsste nicht, was ich von EA derzeit als HD-Remake spielen wollen würde.  In 5 Jahren evtl. gerne ME, DA oder DS...aber sonst...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Oktober 2015)

IronAngel schrieb:


> ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch nicht welches EA Spiel ein HD Remake würdig wäre.


Oh doch.
Wing Commander 1-4
NFS 1-Porsche (danach wurde es meiner Meinung nach immer schlechter)
die NHL Spiele (wenn es schon keine neuen mehr gibt, dann wenigstens die alten wieder bringen)


----------



## Velloc (18. Oktober 2015)

Wing Commander 1-4 Ganz vergessen Ok  Rennspiel als Remake schwer vorstellbar Mario Kart vielleicht


----------



## hanfi104 (18. Oktober 2015)

IronAngel schrieb:


> ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch nicht welches EA Spiel ein HD Remake würdig wäre.


C&C Generals - neue Effekte, höheres Einheitenlimit(ohne das die Engine total abspackt), höhere Auflösungen, mehr Stabilität im Multiplayer. 
Gibt bestimmt noch mehr Punkt, die man anpacken könnte




> Dazu meint der COO, dass das Veröffentlichen alter Spiele auf neuen Konsolen extrem gemütlich ist: "Für manche Unternehmen ist das eine Art, Gewinne einzufahren. Es ist eine IP, die schon vorhanden ist und die man einfach überarbeitet. Aber wir machen das nicht, das passt nicht in unsere Unternehmenskultur."


Ja, Ihre Unternehmenskultur ist auf Zerstören aus, nicht auf Aufbauen
Das einzige was EA wirklich zu 100% kann, ist eine zu IP kaufen und gegen die Wand fahren, mit einem Millionenbudget


----------



## Ion (18. Oktober 2015)

Schade für EA. Für ein HD Remake von NFSU2, C&C Generäle oder Dungeon Keeper 2 würde ich gefühlte Millionen zahlen.
Natürlich nur, wenn man es auch richtig macht.

Gegen neue Spiele habe ich nichts, solange sie die alten Serien nicht kaputt machen.


----------



## Frostkeule (18. Oktober 2015)

Tja wenn man die alten guten spiele neu mach kann man die aktuel schlechten spiele nicht mehr verkaufen. Ich habe mir letzten die alten Splinter Cell teile gekauft und nicht die neue schlechte zeug und ich spiele immer noch BF2.


----------



## Frontline25 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte gerne ein HD- Remake von Bf 1,2 und das der zukunft :/ aber das problem ist ja, was man sieht, was mit Star wars wurde ... da fehlt Inhalt, den es im Alten spiel gab .. bei einem Remake darf höchstens neuer Content dazu kommen


----------



## turbosnake (18. Oktober 2015)

Also wird es auch kein neues NfS Porsche geben.


----------



## Neoterror (18. Oktober 2015)

Velloc schrieb:


> Mass effect ist zu neu geht doch noch klar mit downsampling und sweet Fx finde ich.



Mir geht es weniger wegen der Auflösung sondern mehr wegen den Texturen. Es gibt zwar tex Mods aber meißt nur für die Charaktere und nicht für die umgebung.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (18. Oktober 2015)

> "Bei den ganzen  Spielen, dem großen Portfolio an geistigem Eigentum den wir besitzen,  wüssten wir gar nicht, woher wir die Zeit nehmen sollten, das alles neu  zu machen. Unsere Firma will lieber neue Sachen vorantreiben"




Was hat der Typ geraucht? Neue Sachen voran treiben? Leben die Manager da irgendwie in einer Parallelwelt?
Wenn ein Publisher für die Vernichtung von Kreativität und das Herausbringen unzähliger, nicht unterscheidbarer Versionen ein und der selben Spielserie steht, dann wohl doch EA. Die einzige Front, an der sie an vorderster Linie kämpfen, ist die möglichst billige Herstellung  wertloser dlcs und der beständige Versuch, die Spieler für jeden Furz bezahlen zu lassen.
Wenn man keine Ideale hätte, müsste man sie dafür bewundern, wie ungeniert und erfolgreich sie ihre Kunden verarschen. Wenn ich schon sehe, wie manche solche Firmen noch verteidigen.
Ich geh jetzt lieber mal raus...., die sind es nicht wert sich so aufzuregen.


----------



## FrozenPie (18. Oktober 2015)

Neoterror schrieb:


> Mir geht es weniger wegen der Auflösung sondern mehr wegen den Texturen. Es gibt zwar tex Mods aber meißt nur für die Charaktere und nicht für die umgebung.


Für Mass Effect 1 gäbe es da diese tolle (aber auch sehr große) Mod: *M.E.U.I.T.M. (Mass Effect Updated/Improved Textures Mod)* 
Für Mass Effect 2 gibt es tatsächlich leider nur Texturmods für Charaktere wobei es auch mal eine für die komplette Umgebung gab, welche aber leider nicht mehr auffindbar ist  (Das selbe gilt für den dritten Teil)


----------



## Pu244 (18. Oktober 2015)

Das ist wieder so ein Interview bei dem man sich unweigerlich fragt: "glaubt der Typ den Müll eigentlich selbst?".

EA will sich angeblich leichte Gewinne durch die Lappen gehen lassen?
Selten soetwas dämliches gehört.

Sie haben angeblich irgendwelche eigenen Ideen, die obendrein besser sind, wo ist dann Dungeon Keeper 3?


----------



## Leob12 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ach so, EA will also neue Sachen machen, sowas wie Reboots?


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (18. Oktober 2015)

Und ich habe kein Interesse an scheiss €A Spielen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

Endlose langweilige Nachfolger sind natürlich wesentlich interessanter anstatt sich mal der Wurzeln bewusst zu werden. Auf der einen Seite wie wie ein Mädchen heulen weil die großen Kracher fehlen aber im selben Atemzug mit vollgesch... Windel sich als Heilsbringer darzustellen. Komische Welt


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (18. Oktober 2015)

bootzeit schrieb:


> Och gegen so nen NfS Porsche oder Underground in vernünftiger zeitgemäßer Optik hätte ich nichts einzuwenden .



Sind sicher noch deutlich mehr Spiele da EA auch andere Firmen aufgekauft hat aber mir fallen da ein.
System Shock, Thief, Deus Ex, Earth Siege (?)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

Die alten Medal of Honor Teile wären auch noch mal spielenswert oder meinetwegen CoD I / II


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Oktober 2015)

Um HD-Remakes von alten Spielen machen zu können, muss man natürlich wissen, was die Entwickler damals überhaupt getrieben haben und noch welche aus der Ursprungsmannschaft übrig haben.

Da EA aber nur alles aufgekauft und ausgeweidet hat, haben sie keine Ahnung, wie man so ein HD-Remake überhaupt angehen könnte.
Die haben ja auch keine "Spiele", die haben nur IPR, wie der Dummlaberer da ja offen zu gibt.

Nicht in Hundert Jahren könnten die ein Remake auf die Beine stellen, was es auch nur annähernd mit solchen wie Homeworld aufnehmen könnte.
Was will man auch von einer Firma erwarten, die selbst unkaputtbare narrensichere Konzepte wie Sim City, NFS, die ganzen Bullfrog-Klassiker, ... grandios in den Sand gesetzt hat und jährlich nur mit der gleichen bugversuchten Sc.ei..e in neuen Tüten nervt. Gar nichts.


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. Oktober 2015)

IronAngel schrieb:


> ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt auch nicht welches EA Spiel ein HD Remake würdig wäre.



Da fallen mir mehrere ein

Das Ur C6C, nur ein paar aktuelle Grafiken und hoch auflösende Texturen, angepasst an moderne Auflösungen, das wärs.
Dungeon Keeper 2 (die mobile Variante lasse ich nicht als Remake durch)
System Shock
HDR: Schlacht um Mittelerde

und noch viele Perlen mehr


----------



## CiD (18. Oktober 2015)

> laut EA-Chief Operating Officer Peter Moore kommen HD-Remakes bei Electronic Arts nicht in die Tüte, sie zeugen laut seiner Aussage nämlich nur davon, dass einem die Ideen ausgegangen sind


Was ist daran falsch von guten alten Spielen ein HD Remake zu machen? Was hat das mit Ideenlosigkeit zu tun? Der Typ benutzt doch nur Argumente der Community...allerdings im falschem Kontext! Er will doch wohl nicht damit zeigen wie verbunden er mit der Community ist? Am A... Po! Im letzten Jahrzehnt kann man wohl kaum (meiner Meinung nach) von Spiele-Innovationen seitens EA reden. Die recyceln doch ihre eigenen Ideen und paketieren sie in angeblich neuen Veröffentlichungen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

Selbst wenn man die Perlen nicht 1 : 1 verwurstet so wäre doch wenigstens eine Vorlage geschaffen


----------



## Leob12 (18. Oktober 2015)

CiD schrieb:


> Was ist daran falsch von guten alten Spielen ein HD Remake zu machen? Was hat das mit Ideenlosigkeit zu tun? Der Typ benutzt doch nur Argumente der Community...allerdings im falschem Kontext! Er will doch wohl nicht damit zeigen wie verbunden er mit der Community ist? Am A... Po! Im letzten Jahrzehnt kann man wohl kaum (meiner Meinung nach) von Spiele-Innovationen seitens EA reden. Die recyceln doch ihre eigenen Ideen und paketieren sie in angeblich neuen Veröffentlichungen...



Sind aber keine HD-Remakes sondern Reboots mit vergleichsweise weniger Content, besserer Grafik und besserem Sound, und tollen Season Pässen. EA nennt seine HD-Remakes halt nicht Remakes sondern Reboots. Dafür kann man schon eher 60 Kröten verlangen als für ein HD-Remake


----------



## turbosnake (18. Oktober 2015)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Sind sicher noch deutlich mehr Spiele da EA auch andere Firmen aufgekauft hat aber mir fallen da ein.
> System Shock, Thief, Deus Ex, Earth Siege (?)



Deus Ex und Thief gehören nicht EA.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Oktober 2015)

> sie zeugen laut seiner Aussage nämlich nur davon, dass einem die Ideen ausgegangen sind



FIFA
NBA
NHL
Madden NFL
Need for Speed
Sims


jaja, die Leute bei EA stecken voller neuer Ideen


----------



## Decrypter (19. Oktober 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Schade für EA. Für ein HD Remake von NFSU2, C&C Generäle oder Dungeon Keeper 2 würde ich gefühlte Millionen zahlen.



Ja, das letzt genannte (also Dungeon Keeper 2) wäre wirklich so ein Meilenstein, das ein Remake in entsprechender Optik würdig wäre. Dieses dann am Besten in Verbindung mit dem Ur-Dungeon Keeper !
Das waren trotz ihrer schlichten Optik (die damalige Zeit gab halt nichts besseres her) verdammt gute Games, die einen Mordspass brachten.
Aber OK. Sie kamen von Bullfrog Games, wo ein gewisser Peter Molyneux das Sagen hatte: Dieser hatte sich schon mt Populous 1+2 sowie dem genialen Syndicate (also dem originalen Syndicate und nicht dem grottenschlechten Aufguss) einen Namen gemacht. Also wahre Meilensteine im Games Genre ! Games, die einen Spielwitz hatten, wovon heutige Games nur träumen können. Sie stehen alle in meinem Regal !

Die Ironie der Geschichte ist, das es damals EA schon geschafft hatte, Bullfrog Games kaputt zu bekommen, nachdem man das Studio geschluckt hatte. Gleiches Schicksal hatte ja Origin ereilt, welche die damals geniale Ultima Serie von "Lord British" Richard Garriot zu verantworten hatte, der sich übrigends nach der Übernahme durch EA mit Grausen abgewand hatte.

Alles Games aus einer Epoche, wo PC Spiele noch richtig Spass gemacht haben und ihren Preis mehr als gerechtfertigt hatten. Und frei von jeglicher DRM Gängelung in Form eines Origins Accounts, welcher mit dem damaligen Studio nichts gemeinsam hat !


----------



## Tranceport (19. Oktober 2015)

Also für ein Yuris Rache oder Generals mit Frostbite 3 wäre ich sogar bereit, mir den vollen Preis UND Origin anzutun  Von einem LAN-Modus wage ich schon garnicht mehr zu träumen...

Aber, wie schon so richtig geschrieben wurde: 





Cinnayum schrieb:


> Um HD-Remakes von alten Spielen machen zu können, muss man natürlich wissen, was die Entwickler damals überhaupt getrieben haben und noch welche aus der Ursprungsmannschaft übrig haben.
> 
> Da EA aber nur alles aufgekauft und ausgeweidet hat, haben sie keine Ahnung, wie man so ein HD-Remake überhaupt angehen könnte.
> Die haben ja auch keine "Spiele", die haben nur IPR, wie der Dummlaberer da ja offen zu gibt.


----------



## RiZaR (19. Oktober 2015)

*Electronic Arts - kein Interesse an HD-Remakes von Spielen*

*RiZaR - kein Interesse an Electronic Arts


*


----------



## Kindercola (19. Oktober 2015)

<- glaube mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen

Mir fallen nicht viele Spiele ein zu denen ich ein Remake wünschenswert finden würde.
1. CoD 1 - mir gefallen halt 2.WK Spiele... warum auch immer ^^
2. Harvest Moon Back to Nature  -  das Suchtspiel meiner "Kindheit"
3. Theme Park - dazu muss man wohl nichts sagen.... macht einfach Spaß 
Sind vielleicht nicht alle von EA oder aufm Pc zu Hause, aber was solls....
Jedoch schön aufpoliert, mit -> sinnvollen<- hinzugefügten Content könnte man dafür Geld locker machen.

Aber Star Wars Battlefront zeigt ja wie man sowas vergeigen kann  .... naja verkaufen wirds sich trotzdem... ist ja ein "Vollpreismod" zu BF4


----------



## Deimos (19. Oktober 2015)

Vhailor schrieb:


> Selten so einen Sch* gelesen. Andererseits...wen wunderts. Es ist ein Statement von EA. Wüsste nicht, dass die jemals was gesagt hätten, das Sympathien hervorruft.


So gehts mir bei manchen Postings im Thread.
Sagt EA, dass sie keine HD-Remakes machen, wird ihnen vorgeworfen, dass sies nicht tun, weil es zu wenig Gewinn abwirft. Würde EA HD-Remakes machen, wären sie ideenlose Blutsauger, die nur auf schnelles Geld aus sind. 

Ich finds schade, dass es keine Remakes gibt (ob es ein lohnenswerter Kauf wäre, könnte man ja immer noch fallweise entscheiden).
EA hat mitunter wirklich eine der besten Spielepaletten (bzw. die IPs). Spellforce, America McGees Alice, Bulletstorm, C&C, Nox, usw. Die Liste ist schier endlos. 

Lieber einen dieser Kracher in neuem Gewand als zwanzig andere DayZs, Rusts, L4Ds, Arks, Minecrafts und wie sie alle heissen.


----------



## Scipioxx (19. Oktober 2015)

Also Das ist ja mal lustig!

Alleine die Frage hat sich im Ansatz doch erübrigt.

EA macht doch jedes Jahr ein Update Ihrer Software-Bibliothek. Die gleichen Titel mit einer fortgeschrittenen Jahreszahl oder Ziffer hinter dem Titel ohne nennenswerte Verbesserungen. OK, der ein oder andere Titel läuft inzwischen dann schon mal in höherer Auflösung bei 30 FPS.

Gut da gibt es auch noch andere Softwareunternhemen die das auch so handhaben. Aber mal ehrlich EA die Frage stellen?

Das war doch pure Zeitverschwendung!!!


----------



## hanfi104 (19. Oktober 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Würde EA HD-Remakes machen, wären sie ideenlose Blutsauger, die nur auf schnelles Geld aus sind.


Sind sie auch so, dazu braucht es keine HD-Remakes


----------



## Deimos (19. Oktober 2015)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Sind sie auch so, dazu braucht es keine HD-Remakes


Klar, wie es 90% der Publisher sind. Davon ausnehmen würde ich aktuell einzig und allein CDPR. Ich meine nur, in Sachen Kommunikation können sies ohnehin nicht richtig machen - die Leute meckern sowieso. 
Dass EA sonst vieles besser machen könnte, steht ja ausser Frage.


----------



## Shona (19. Oktober 2015)

Mir fällt da direkt ein Spiel ein das wenn man davon ein HD remake macht es definitiv auch gekauft wird und zwar Theme Hospital.

Zwar gab es mal den Ableger "Hospital Tycoon" aber der war nie das selbe und machte auch nicht soviel spass


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (19. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Deus Ex und Thief gehören nicht EA.



nachgeschaut und stimmt => Eidos.
Dachte das Looking Glass von EA aufgekauft worden war.

So oder so schade für ein HD Version 



Kindercola schrieb:


> Aber Star Wars Battlefront zeigt ja wie man sowas vergeigen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wiederrum ein dlc zu BF3 und das wiederrum...
Egal das Thema war ja nicht das EA die Ideen ausgehen oder so....


----------

